

Ask HN: Working with the Amazon Web Services console - blutoot

I am working on a small academic project trying to understand how software developers and architects utilize the consoles and dashboards of different cloud providers, especially in their product development and deployment workflows.<p>I would be grateful for some responses to the following 3 questions specifically about the Web console of Amazon Web Services.<p>How often in a month do you use the Console to...<p>1) reconfigure existing AWS instances or other service units (like an S3 bucket or a load balancer)?
2) add new AWS instances or other service units?
3) replicate existing AWS instances or other service units wherever applicable?
======
lukeck
Aside from some legacy systems, our infrastructure is almost entirely hosted
on AWS.

The answer to all three questions is the same: virtually never. Instead, we
use Cloudformation and the AWS CLI/SDKs for various languages to script
configuration and deployment. We do use the web console to view the current
state of our infrastructure though.

